

Stop eating ramen, start cooking - platelets
https://medium.com/the-ingredients-2/83af6bcc9fda

======
a3n
Get a crock pot (big one if you can find a good deal) with a timer. Buy some
chunky vegetables and a roast. Cut the vegetables into chunks, put a layer on
the bottom of the pot. Put the roast in. Fill in the spaces with the rest of
the chunks and whatever spices you like.

Turn it on. Go to work. Come home. Eat. Eat leftovers tomorrow. Half hour of
chopping vegetables gives you two or three days of food, depending. Chop the
veggies the night before and refrigerate if you like.

My favorite vegetables so far: red potatoes, shallots, garlic, leeks, carrots,
yellow squash, zucchini squash, apples, peppers. I look at all the vegetables
in the store now.

I cut my vegetables with a cheap steak knife.

~~~
platelets
Good advice! I recently moved out and I'm definitely considering buying one of
those timed slow cookers. A lot less input for the tasty output.

